# Does Freemasonry Have Secrets?



## JJones (Mar 14, 2018)

Some brothers are quick to dismiss this notion that we have any secrets in Freemasonry.

There are a few reasons this idea gets tossed around but the most prominent one (in my experience) is that all the secrets can be found online anyhow.

There also seems to be a push, intentionally or not, to remove anything mysterious from our fraternity.

In this short video, I discuss my thoughts on this.


----------



## goomba (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 18, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> I have a masonic secret ,  I'm really bad at remembering to knock at the tyler's door during degree work. Lol



The WM should set the tone of each evening of work. I made a point to announce when opening that there would be no sideline chatter or cellphone use allowed until after closing, etc.

As far as stated meetings were concerned I did not bother me to have Brethren enter or return alone or in group. Degrees are a bit different, as lots of Brethren seem to need to go smoke etc following the first section and prior to the lecture. It was always understood at our Lodge whether it be one or a dozen, all would exit & re-enter at the same time so that the one giving the lecture would only be interrupted one time. Any good Tyler worth his title can insure minimal interruption retuning inside the Lodge. Remember the degree work especially is not about us but the one receiving the degree. It is very important to not distract from his experience.

By the way, it’s hard to “forget” if you’d remember that the only the Junior Deacon and Tyler should touch the outer door. The exit controlled wholly by the WM.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 18, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> The WM should set the tone of each evening of work. I made a point to announce when opening that there would be no sideline chatter or cellphone use allowed until after closing, etc.


Same here.


Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> By the way, it’s hard to “forget” if you’d remember that the only the Junior Deacon and Tyler should touch the outer door. The exit controlled wholly by the WM.


Good point!


----------

